

German Telekom will not route national Internet traffic through USA/GB anymore - rock_hard
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/telekom-legt-vorschlag-gegen-britisch-amerikanische-ueberwachung-vor-a-927549.html

======
benologist
In what circumstances would USA/GB have been the fastest route between two
points _in Germany_ ...

~~~
NonEUCitizen
probably the _cheapest_ route due to NSA subsidies

